# How long have you been making pens?



## ed4copies

Simple enough!

Just wondering how this will break down, among the IAP population---so please answer, the more answers we get, the more statistically reliable the results will be.

Thanks!!

(poll results are displayed, as soon as you vote, so you can see how this develops!!)


----------



## mikeschurer

5 years 6 months

Mike the Pipe in Pangbourne by the Thames


----------



## RustySplinters

well total or actually seriously? i made a pen every maybe 3 months starting 2 years ago ad then seriously started bout 6 months ago


----------



## boxerman

About 2 yrs. for me.


----------



## Timebandit

Around 10-11 months


----------



## desertrat

Been at it for 2 1/2 years and still don't know much LOL
John Hudnall


----------



## mredburn

Hmmm I started making pens in the mid 90s but made less than 40 pens before i quit for 10+ years. I took it back up when I joined Iap in July 2009 but have yet to make more than 40 pens since. I voted 2-3 years.


----------



## firewhatfire

5 months


----------



## Lenny

About 2 1/2 years for me.


----------



## renowb

Same as Lenny for me 2 1/2 years.


----------



## GoodTurns

I usually make pens between 5 and 6 inches long...mostly kits, so that's where they fall....


sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## Andrew_K99

I started February of this year.

AK


----------



## glennw

Been turning for about 9 years and still have a lot to learn.


----------



## ed4copies

I commented to Dawn that there were four other guys (besides me) in the 15-20 category and I was surprised.

Her reply: You all need to go out and
*GET A LIFE!!

Yes, she was kidding, but I am, nonetheless "hurt to the quick":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
*​


----------



## joefyffe

I'll tell you, when you unblock me from your website!


----------



## JimB

I've fallen into a black hole as there's no choice that includes 3 1/2 years!


----------



## Florida Marine

A whopping 4 months or so...maybe a bit longer I really don't remember when I really started but I am pretty sure it was after turkey season this year.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

GoodTurns said:


> I usually make pens between 5 and 6 inches long...mostly kits, so that's where they fall....
> 
> 
> sorry...couldn't resist


 
LOVE IT!!!!!  

For those that are interested, been turning since December 2006 I believe - FUNNY - it sure doesn't seem like it at all.  Made a lot of good friends here on IAP since we joined - a while after we started.


----------



## joefyffe

Error code 403  Please contact the system administrator.


----------



## TomW

First pen I remember :biggrin: making was 1983, the year my daughter was born.  It was basically bic pen guts in a read oak sleeve.

Tom


----------



## tt1106

Somewhere around 3 months now.  I think I've made 12.


----------



## MarkD

Around 10 months. I was going to try making a few pens for Christmas presents last year...I'm still trying:biggrin:


----------



## PenPal

80,s makes about thirty years for me it still remains a very pleasant hobby, any thing happens to me SWMBO threatens to use my blanks for a parquetry floor.

Changes have been accellerating over the years supplies initially only from America now from all over.

Makes me happy sharing as well.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## AKPenTurner

'bout 3 years... I turn off and on depending on how much time I have. Sometimes I'll turn a lot in a week and then not any for a month, but I started in 2008.


----------



## chrisk

I started woodturning in the mid 90's, 1995 or 1996. I almost immediately began making wooden pens. I sold a few but stopped quite soon. Not the kind of pens (24K and chrome ones) I was proud to exhibit. I only offered some to friends and relatives. After stopping woodworking/woodturning for a while, about 2 years ago, I began to import kits from the US and then began a new life/addiction. As "Aris pens" I'm now participating to craft shows.


----------



## Pepsi

About 3 yrs.


----------



## Rounder

I've been turning since I started.

7-8 months.


----------



## mrcook4570

Just a couple of months shy of seven years.  Time sure does fly.


----------



## Daniel

I had to think about it. I checked the 7 to 10 year box but am not sure I am not in the 10 to 15 tear category. I know it has been at least 7 years because I predate the IAP by quite a bit. I would have to go see when my first post to the yahoo penturners group was if it can even be found. But I am thinking I started a couple of years before this group was founded.


----------



## bitshird

Juts a few days over 4 years for me, sure glad I found this place.


----------



## socdad

I started this hobby (addiction) 18 month ago with a Sat. afternoon class at the local woodcraft. Without the information available from the contributors on this site I would probably have made a couple pens and been done with it …


----------



## Craftdiggity

Started in the summer of '05.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Want to know how long I've be making presentable pens :winkr ones that have never see the light of day?:redface:Many years difference


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

I am the one "I don't make pens, but hope to someday. " I am in the process of researching what lathe and equipment I need to get. I have a basic workshop that I mostly do scroll work in. Plan on ordering by the end of the month. I found a wood store in Pensacola but they are only open during the week and I of course work during the week. I have been leaning towards the Turncrafter Commander 12" VS. I will post my first pen when I complete it - no matter how it looks - have to proud of your first born...


----------



## jlord

About 2-1/2 yrs for me.


----------



## Richard Gibson

10 months...


----------



## Dan26

About 2-1/2 years. What happened within the last 5 years? Over 60% of respondents answered 5 years or less. I hope this doesn't reflect the life expectancy of pen turners. If so, I guess I should up my life insurance.


----------



## ed4copies

Dan26 said:


> About 2-1/2 years. What happened within the last 5 years? Over 60% of respondents answered 5 years or less. I hope this doesn't reflect the life expectancy of pen turners. If so, I guess I should up my life insurance.



Another take on that might be that the IAP is useful to turners until they have about five years experience, then they are less likely to come to a forum.

Don't know--but there are usually many ways to interpret data.


----------



## phillywood

In my dream a lot, but in actual life just two so far. One of these days it'll happen.


----------



## ToddMR

Roughly 16 months right now.  Seems longer though for sure.


----------



## greggas

Three years and about $15,000....and counting........there goes the convertible I wanted !


----------



## ed4copies

1251 views,
261 answered--

Anyone else want to vote???


----------



## ttpenman

*Since 1996*

Started in 1996.  Back then hand turned pens weren't as common as today.  Made a lot of pens for the first 4-5 years.  Then penturning really caught on and you could buy kits all over.  When I first started I got top dollar (about $60) but when everybody and their brother started selling pens (especially when online sales started) for $10, $15 or $20 bucks, my sales really went down.  Even though my kits were $7-10, maybe even a little more, the guys online were selling slimlines that cost a couple bucks.  Average customer didn't know the difference since they never would see them side by side.  The last few years I still make pens but not nearly as many.  But, it is more fun.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## wm460

4  years on and off and unknown $$$$$$


----------



## randyrls

When I first made pens, there were only about 3-6 different styles and you had a choice of wood or corian.

PS.  I was digging thru my old pen kit box and in the bottom I found an OLD pencil kit.  You remember, the one with the flexible black plastic piece?


----------



## low_48

Started using stick pen inserts in the middle 1980's, but can't remember when I stopped doing that. Joined here in Jul 2004, so voted for the 7-10 years.


----------



## jimmyheikes

I'm in the blue bar. I've been making pens for about 2 months. I have about 150 under my belt.........all for my wife to use for gifting.


----------



## jhprice

Started turning in 01.  Made my first pen in 02.  So, about 10 years and a few hundred pens and bowls.  One of these days I'll get good at it.


----------



## ctubbs

As usual, late to the party!  Started turning about 4 years back, first pen most likely 2 1/2 ago.  Rebuilding my old Delta/Rockwell lathe now with new 3 phase motor and vari drive controller.  This reminds me of boating, a hole to throw money into, never to be seen again.  Hooked for sure!
Charles


----------



## Pioneerpens

Not sure how i missed this lol~ I have been making pens for around  6 yrs now.


----------



## KenV

Ed  -- you have a nice bell shaped curve, with a bias based on your short time intervals at the upper end.   Makes some of the interpertations interesting.

What I found most intersting is that the number of people who responded with content is small in relationship the member count.   I expect the 1/10th rule of thumb comes into play also.  

Nice idea --  thanks for getting it started.


----------



## BKelley

About 2 1/2 years.

Ben


----------



## JerrySambrook

Started in 89 on and off, got a little more serious in 92. Did a BIG job in 95, and did not go near my lathe again until 2004 or so. Burnout was bad
And tell Dawn pfft, as I was one of those original 4


----------



## TRussell

For me it has been 4 + years


----------



## maxwell_smart007

ed4copies said:


> Dan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 2-1/2 years. What happened within the last 5 years? Over 60% of respondents answered 5 years or less. I hope this doesn't reflect the life expectancy of pen turners. If so, I guess I should up my life insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another take on that might be that the IAP is useful to turners until they have about five years experience, then they are less likely to come to a forum.
> 
> Don't know--but there are usually many ways to interpret data.
Click to expand...


The other option is that penturning has become more popular in the last five or so years, with more and more mainstream companies offering supplies and thus exposure. 

Andrew


----------



## termitepenman

Just of 2 years.

Dennis


----------



## sumterdad

About two weeks


----------



## penmantoo

i have been making pens for 14 years in total but only now and then until 1999 and then since then i have been constantly making pens we have a childrens hospital in the city of Newcastle which started a research foundation into childrens illnesses .i beieve we are guests onthis planet for only a short while but we should pay rent for our stay , every second friday of the month for ten months of the year the shopping mall in our town of Taree alloows us( my wife and i) to set up a stall to sell the pens the profits go to the research foundation ,i do it as much for myself as the kids at my age if you not active you rust away .


----------



## alphageek

For me, I think there is only 1 valid answer to this question - and it may never change:

NOT LONG ENOUGH!


----------



## Perl

less than 1 year


----------



## Jerry Fisher

4yrs had to have something todo what will the next piece wood show.
God grew it I just found it.


----------



## Scott.tudhope

3 weeks for me.


----------



## tim self

First completed pen was August 2008.  4 months after I hurt my back.  Have no idea how many $$$$ I've spent.


----------

